# U.V. lights



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my U.V. light with a laser or the new 3 watt lights on the market. I have the old CCG light and I am trying to achieve a better bench cure. Can anyone way in on these newer lights on the market.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm using light and resin that came from silver creek. I got the kit with laser, normal light and resin for 40. Dries tack free.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought an $8 UV light off Amazon a few years ago. Cures Loon UV products better than the tiny Loon light I bought that was many times more expensive. 

I understand why some people love the UV stuff, and it has a place, but I think most folks don't realize there are alternatives that are just as easy and cost a fraction of the price. If you are tying a fly right before walking out the door to go fishing and need the glue cured ASAP, UV cure stuff is the right choice. If you're like me, and have never done that in your life, you can buy 2 ounce bottles of Liquid Fusion from Joann Fabrics for usually about $5/bottle and a cheap rotary fly drier for $30 compared to $10 for a 10ML syringe of CCG and a $50+ UV cure light. The cost is one thing, what you might not realize is the actual process of applying the products and getting the fly off your vise is _faster_ without UV cure. If you coat a head with UV cure product, you have to rotate your vise or spread the product out evenly, then hit it with a torch for 10-15 seconds. With Liquid Fusion, I can put it on the fly head, pop it out of the vise and on the drying wheel and I'm on to the next fly. Is it much saved time? No, but it is faster to get the fly off your vise not using UV cure stuff. 

Just some food for thought. It's not as sexy as using UV cure stuff, but it's a whole lot cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks all, I do like the appearance of the U.V. cure. The light I have does ok but I still swab the fly or jig with alcohol to get it tack free. I am going to look into deer creek products. I have loons U.V. epoxy and I have not tried it yet but it is always good to have different glues and epoxy on hand so you don't get caught with your pants down . I will be getting materials this week from MRO trying to get ready for spring to go to Wolf creek dams new stream that is being built. Cabin fever stinks I am ready for spring fishing, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

A while back I was looking into making a UV desktop light so I don't have to keep buying batteries. From what I found, it seems like each brand (CCG, loon, etc) cures at a specific wave spectrum, which varies between each manufacturer. I'm not sure how true this is, it might be the companies pitch to buy their $60 "pro light" but something to keep in mind if your not getting a tack free/ full cure.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fly_ohio said:


> A while back I was looking into making a UV desktop light so I don't have to keep buying batteries. From what I found, it seems like each brand (CCG, loon, etc) cures at a specific wave spectrum, which varies between each manufacturer. I'm not sure how true this is, it might be the companies pitch to buy their $60 "pro light" but something to keep in mind if your not getting a tack free/ full cure.


No, even the best lights still leave most of the UV products tacky. If you watch many of Curtis Fry's videos on YouTube, he uses CCG products a lot. Any time he uses CCG, he has to top coat with their Hydro product. I have used some Loon UV products, same way. That's one of the issues (of many) I have with UV products. You spend so much on the product and light...then you have to top coat it with _another_ product. There are patterns with bodies built up of these things like CCG, and I understand they are necessary for timely work on flies like those. I use the clear cure stuff more for coating fly heads, flash backs on nymphs, deer hair popper faces, and sometimes bellies on deer hair bugs. I'll never waste my money on UV items for that again. In my mind, it's nothing but a colossal waste of funds when something that costs fractions of the price works just as well.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

TheCream said:


> No, even the best lights still leave most of the UV products tacky. If you watch many of Curtis Fry's videos on YouTube, he uses CCG products a lot. Any time he uses CCG, he has to top coat with their Hydro product. I have used some Loon UV products, same way. That's one of the issues (of many) I have with UV products. You spend so much on the product and light...then you have to top coat it with _another_ product. There are patterns with bodies built up of these things like CCG, and I understand they are necessary for timely work on flies like those. I use the clear cure stuff more for coating fly heads, flash backs on nymphs, deer hair popper faces, and sometimes bellies on deer hair bugs. I'll never waste my money on UV items for that again. In my mind, it's nothing but a colossal waste of funds when something that costs fractions of the price works just as well.


I definitely agree with you it has its time and place, although I have noticed when I have brand new batteries and let it cure for 30+ seconds, I get a tack free cure with CCG thick & thin. 

Cream, you've probably seen this in Curtis's videos but for everyone else check out tear mender for times when you want to place eyes on a fly or need a flexible adhesive. Much more durable than using UV stuff.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Burt. 
Skip the Deer Creek. I was on their staff for a while. I recommend getting CCG Thick and CCG Hydro.

Not cheap... but effective. 

This is what you want for curing:

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultrafire-C3-CREE-UV-Ultraviolet-365nm-AA-LED-Money-Detector-Cheque-Flashlight-/371188746563?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item566c92c943"]UltraFire C3 CREE UV Ultraviolet 365nm AA LED Money Detector cheque Flashlight | eBay[/ame]


The important part is the wavelength (365 nm) and the power. Offer them $10. Who knows if it's actually 365 or 390 (likely) but it cures CCG instantly. 

You can get higher power ones but I own that one and it performs perfectly. 
Your mileage may vary. 

-S


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Hi Burt.
> Skip the Deer Creek. I was on their staff for a while. I recommend getting CCG Thick and CCG Hydro.
> 
> Not cheap... but effective.
> ...


I didn't realize that Cree made a UV light, that's awesome! I have one of their regular flashlights and that thing rocks. Amazingly powerful and cheap.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the CCG light that I installed a USB cable thru the housing and soldered the wire so I don't have to deal with replacing batteries nor losing power. Been good for 3 yrs so far.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Just made a purchase thru lights mall and bought the Cree uv 395 nm. I also bought another Cree 1300 lumen pocket light all for 25 or 30 shipped. Thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> I have the CCG light that I installed a USB cable thru the housing and soldered the wire so I don't have to deal with replacing batteries nor losing power. Been good for 3 yrs so far.


Could you explain or tell how you did this, electric is not my cup of tea I am very basic with it. Thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They don't go through enough batteries to worry about. Mine runs a single AA. Cheap to replace.



Cree mfg's LED's, Jeff. I'd imagine the "Cree" LEDs in the Chinese lights are not actually Cree, just ripped off tech. They do work great though.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> They don't go through enough batteries to worry about. Mine runs a single AA. Cheap to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> Cree mfg's LED's, Jeff. I'd imagine the "Cree" LEDs in the Chinese lights are not actually Cree, just ripped off tech. They do work great though.


I hope they work. I been an internet ordering fool right now, just made an order for wing burners and other materials for dry flies. I also ordered some tungsten scud bodies to try and some ccg hydro. I need to get out and fish and stop the madness of ordering every thing I see anticipating a great spring bite. I have ordered so much gear this winter it is crazy.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The hydro is perfect for finishing just a thread head, tack free. 

If you want to build up a body, I'd pick up the thick. It does need finished with the hydro, in my opinion. 

$15 for a syringe of thick may seem expensive, but it will work on dozens of flies. A drop in the bucket, really. The hydro lasts forever. (It's like water) 

Let me know how it works out!


----------

